# Tim Hartman in London Ontario - Presented by J.A.K.S. Martial Arts



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 18, 2002)

Sunday October 27 at 10 am until 2 pm.

$60 - includes a pair of sticks provided by Tim Hartman. Very good quality, the best.

This is an instructor type seminar. It will be open to everyone and will start with the basic movements and cover as much as the curriculum as there is time for.

1472 Dundas St
London Ontario

Plesae RSVP Jason Arnold, aka. JAYBACCA from this here fine forum.

See you all there.



__________________


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Sunday October 27 at 10 am until 2 pm.
> 
> ...




Tim & Jason,

$60 US or Canadian?  Just curious  

Rich


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 18, 2002)

Canadian $$$, yes it's true!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 23, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing you guys in a couple days.

Tim:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 23, 2002)

sounds like it willbe a good seminar.  I can't wait.


----------

